# ***2019 UK Trip Planning Holiday Chart***



## Anna13

For anyone that is interested, I thought I'd make a new thread for seeing when everyone is off on their adventure!

Please include dates, duration, and Resort or Villas. Feel free to add any other info such as who's going with you, where you're from, or whether it's for a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, etc.)  

*2019

December 2019
trpscooby*, (3a, 1c) 14 - 30 December, BoardWalk Villas (50th Birthday)
*Tony Toon*, 30 - 31 December, Caribbean Beach Resort

*2020

January 2020
Tony Toon*, 1 - 8 January, Saratoga Springs Resort
*Tony Toon*, 8 - 16 January, Villa

*February 2020

March 2020

April 2020
California37*, 8 - 15 April, Old Key West Resort
*Minnie1981*,(4a, 5c) 27 April - ? May, Universal Surf Side Inn (**20th Anniversary**)

*May 2020

June 2020

July 2020
MichelinMan*(3a), 6 - 20 July, Coronado Springs Resort (**50th Birthday + 26th Anniversary**)
*MichelinMan*(3a), 20 - 24 July, Universal Royal Pacific Resort
*Spanish Buzz*, 25th July - 8th August, Port Orleans French Quarter

*August 2020
deno*, (2a, 2c) 7 - 29 August, Polynesian Resort
*alanandline, *13 - 30 August, Port Orleans French Quarter

*September 2020*
*lbjb247*, 21 - 28 September, Art of Animation Resort
*Pooh's-Honey-Pot*(Norwich)*, *21 September - 1 October, Beach Club Resort

*October 2020
tinkerbell1991, *1 - 15 October, Animal Kingdom Lodge (**Wedding!**)
*wifey*, 1 - 11 October, Animal Kingdom Lodge

*November 2020

December 2020*


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Lovely idea! I had offered to maintain the old one but no moderator ever came back to me about it, and its really cheering sometimes to look down and see trips coming up and to arrange a cheeky little meet up!

We are off on 19 September 2019 for 14 nights and 21 September 2020 for 10 nights, both at the Beach Club!

We also live in Norwich - small world!!


----------



## Anna13

Wow, it really is a small world after all! I agree, I went on the old holiday chart thread and was disappointed to see that it wasn't updated so it'll be nice to see when others are going, where they're from and whether it's adults or families, etc. I've updated the original post to include your dates 

Can't believe you've got 2 holidays booked! We've never been before so very excited for this November and been planning obsessively haha! Loving every minute.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I'm October 2020, 1st-15th


----------



## Anna13

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I'm October 2020, 1st-15th


Hey there, tinkerbell1991, I'll add you to the post. Whereabouts you staying there?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Anna13 said:


> Hey there, tinkerbell1991, I'll add you to the post. Whereabouts you staying there?


Thank you! We're staying (for the first time) at Animal Kingdom Lodge - soooo excited! We're getting married while over there


----------



## Anna13

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Thank you! We're staying (for the first time) at Animal Kingdom Lodge - soooo excited! We're getting married while over there


Wow, congratulations!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Anna13 said:


> Wow, congratulations!


Thank you x


----------



## leiaorgana

We’ll be there 23rd June - 14th July. We’re owners at Sheraton Vistana Villages so staying there with a one night stay at Portofino Bay Hotel. Not long now! Counting down the days until we get to be back!!


----------



## alanandline

We are going 13th August 2020 for 17 nights staying at POFQ


----------



## Imperfect_Prince

Me and imperfect_princess are taking our 4 children on 8th - 23rd November. Staying at AoA and celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary at CRT followed by MVMCP. It's taken us 10 years to get a honeymoon in but not a bad way to spend it


----------



## Anna13

leiaorgana said:


> We’ll be there 23rd June - 14th July. We’re owners at Sheraton Vistana Villages so staying there with a one night stay at Portofino Bay Hotel. Not long now! Counting down the days until we get to be back!!


Hey leiaorgana, added you to the post  wish I only had that long to wait until my trip! Hope you have an amazing time.


----------



## Anna13

Imperfect_Prince said:


> Me and imperfect_princess are taking our 4 children on 8th - 23rd November. Staying at AoA and celebrating our 10th wedding anniversary at CRT followed by MVMCP. It's taken us 10 years to get a honeymoon in but not a bad way to spend it


Imperfect_Prince, congratulations! That sounds like an wonderful trip, it might have taken 10 years but at least you'll get to enjoy it with the whole family  We're planning to go to MVMCP too, very excited for it. Hope your trip is full of Pixie Dust magic!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Hi, I am at AKL from 2 to 12 September 2019, then POFQ from 12 to 17 September 2019 (although I may ask what late upgrades are available when we are on site) and then HRH for HHNs from 17 to 25 September 2019.  
My daughter is flying to the US next week for her third year as a Division Leader at a Summer Camp in Pennsylvania and then meeting me at WDW and my son is flying directly from WDW to Brazil to spend a year as an intern in South America.


----------



## Anna13

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Hi, I am at AKL from 2 to 12 September 2019, then POFQ from 12 to 17 September 2019 (although I may ask what late upgrades are available when we are on site) and then HRH for HHNs from 17 to 25 September 2019.
> My daughter is flying to the US next week for her third year as a Division Leader at a Summer Camp in Pennsylvania and then meeting me at WDW and my son is flying directly from WDW to Brazil to spend a year as an intern in South America.



Wow, that sounds like an amazing trip! We're going for three weeks too but staying at Coronado Springs for the whole time. I've added your dates to the list.


----------



## leiaorgana

Anna13 said:


> Hey leiaorgana, added you to the post  wish I only had that long to wait until my trip! Hope you have an amazing time.



Thank you! Yes, we’re all getting a little excited now!


----------



## Imperfect_Prince

Anna13 said:


> Imperfect_Prince, congratulations! That sounds like an wonderful trip, it might have taken 10 years but at least you'll get to enjoy it with the whole family  We're planning to go to MVMCP too, very excited for it. Hope your trip is full of Pixie Dust magic!


Thank you. We really can't wait. I grew up not far from Norwich and was surrounded by Americans telling me how great Florida was. Wanted to go since I was a child so being able to finally take my family for our very first trip is going to be amazing


----------



## california37

Our dates are: 
20-29th August 2019 contemporary bay lake tower! Excited as this is the first time staying here!! Slightly bummed as we transfer off site on the 29th when star wars opens!!! But we don’t fly home till the 7th sept so we’re hoping to hit it one day early!!! 

April 8th to 15th 2020 old key west! 
First full Easter trip!! We hope to get flights from the 1st of April until the 18th April but we’ve not booked them yet!! Excited for this too!!!


----------



## wayneg

Thank you for starting this thread. I have unpinned the original thread that was not being updated and pinned this one in the Sticky's. I will keep it here while it is being updated and used.


----------



## Ninja

Can you add us please, we are going next Thurs...Yes next Thurs 6th June whoot, staying at POFQ with 2 nights at RPR.
We're going for our triple celebration year which is DS 21st, DH50th and mine & DHs 25th wedding anniversary


----------



## katiec786

Hello!!
My best friend and I are at POFQ Sept 21st-28th, so excited!! I haven't been since I was living in the States in 2011, and she hasn't been since about 2006!


----------



## wifey

We are going to AKL 1st October 2020-11October 2020 and hoping for quiet to moderate crowd levels in the parks. It’s just the two of us on this trip our DS is now at university, he will be in his 3rd year of his masters degree in Physics by then. We need this vacation as this years had to be cancelled life had other plans for us and it’s been rough going. It’s nice to have something to look forward to and start planning again!


----------



## Anna13

Ninja said:


> Can you add us please, we are going next Thurs...Yes next Thurs 6th June whoot, staying at POFQ with 2 nights at RPR.
> We're going for our triple celebration year which is DS 21st, DH50th and mine & DHs 25th wedding anniversary


Wow, so soon! Congratulations!  How many days are you at POFQ for?


----------



## wifey

Anna13 said:


> Wow, so soon! Congratulations!  How many days are you at POFQ for?


You will love POFQ it’s so cute and romantic and nothing is very far away from anything else there. The CMs are very attentive and the resort is beautiful. Even better it’s just a short walk up to Riverside where you can take a carriage ride around the resort or enjoy the entertainment at the bar. The food is decent and it’s just so relaxing to spend time there.


----------



## Tony Toon

Could you add TonyToon and I please.  We head out to stay at: -
CBR - 30th & 31st December 2019 (first time there) 
SSR - 1st - 8th January
Villa - 8th January - 16th January 2020



Mrs TT


----------



## Ninja

Anna13 said:


> Wow, so soon! Congratulations!  How many days are you at POFQ for?


2 weeks (apart from the 2 nights we are staying at RPR) can't wait to go back to our happy place


wifey said:


> You will love POFQ it’s so cute and romantic and nothing is very far away from anything else there. The CMs are very attentive and the resort is beautiful. Even better it’s just a short walk up to Riverside where you can take a carriage ride around the resort or enjoy the entertainment at the bar. The food is decent and it’s just so relaxing to spend time there.


We're really looking forward to staying here, we have done ASMusic and CBR before We're hoping to fit in a carriage ride


----------



## Scottk

We are going to for 10 nights Beach Club Villas from 15th August and then 4 days at Grand Floridian Villas from 26th August. Can't wait!!


----------



## Portugal1000

We will be there 19/9/19 to 4/10/19 staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek, 15 nights. Was meant to be a very quiet crowds time but then Star Wars happened! Will still be great I am sure and who knows, might even get to ride the new ride.


----------



## Anna13

All updated with everyone's dates


----------



## LJCrozzo

Hey All! 
Myself and my wife along with my brother and his girlfriend are there in August. 
3 - 10 Aug at Loews Royal Pacific at Universal 
10 - 24 Aug at Port Orleans Riverside 
We have been a few times before (our once in a lifetime trip was in 2013 then been every 2 years since ) but first time for brother and his girlfriend so excited to show them everything!


----------



## MichelinMan

Got ours booked now, so:

6-20th July 2020 : Coronado Springs
20-24th July 2020 : Universal Royal Pacific Resort

Myself and the wife, plus my 16 year old son.

Couple of special occasions - this is a 50th birthday present to myself, to visit Star Wars Galaxies Edge (the wife didn't really want to go back to Florida again, as we supposedly did our once-in-a-lifetime family trip back in 2013, so I was glad I had the 50th birthday excuse!). But it will also be our wedding anniversary whilst there - 26 years after our honeymoon in Florida. We should really have gone this year for our 25th, but of course Star Wars aint open yet!


----------



## Anna13

MichelinMan said:


> Got ours booked now, so:
> 
> 6-20th July 2020 : Coronado Springs
> 20-24th July 2020 : Universal Royal Pacific Resort
> 
> Myself and the wife, plus my 16 year old son.
> 
> Couple of special occasions - this is a 50th birthday present to myself, to visit Star Wars Galaxies Edge (the wife didn't really want to go back to Florida again, as we supposedly did our once-in-a-lifetime family trip back in 2013, so I was glad I had the 50th birthday excuse!). But it will also be our wedding anniversary whilst there - 26 years after our honeymoon in Florida. We should really have gone this year for our 25th, but of course Star Wars aint open yet!


Added to the list  That sounds great, you should have gone early this year for your 25th and then you could use Star Wars as an excuse for a third trip next year haha! Hope you have an amazing time and enjoy your celebrations.


----------



## Minnie1981

We are going 27th April 2020  I'm going with my husband, our son and his girlfriend, my sister and brother in law and niece and two nephews. We have been twice before but my sister, brother in law and kids have never been. It's my sister and brother in laws 20th wedding anniversary. We are staying at the new universal surf side inn


----------



## Relishy57

I will be at Pop from 25-30 September 19. Visiting Memphis and New Orleans first. First solo trip. Last visit 2013 so lots of changes.


----------



## BMouse2

Relishy57 said:


> I will be at Pop from 25-30 September 19. Visiting Memphis and New Orleans first. First solo trip. Last visit 2013 so lots of changes.


Will be at Pop too


----------



## Relishy57

BMouse2 said:


> Will be at Pop too


Are you hoping the Skyliner will be running?


----------



## BMouse2

Relishy57 said:


> Are you hoping the Skyliner will be running?


Scared  oh height


----------



## katiec786

Hey team! 
I have a question, have any of you ever shipped anything to the hotel in advance of your stay, and how far in advance?? 
I'm travelling with a friend and am surprising her with a treat from a US Etsy shop and it is so much cheaper/quicker to get it shipped to the hotel rather than home (plus we can skip a customs fee!), but I'm not sure of when to place the order or how long the hotel would hold it for us? We arrive on Sept 21st, they are hand printed shirts so would ship in about a week... Any wisdom?


----------



## Spanish Buzz

We secured our flights yesterday so can officially start counting down! 
Our dates are July 25th to August 8th staying at POFQ. 
This will be our 4th trip to WDW and our 3rd staying at POFQ


----------



## trpscooby

Hiya!
Myself, hubby, DD20 and DS9 will be staying in BWV this December from the 14th-30th. Celebrating my 50th!


----------



## Anna13

Flill said:


> I want to visit Italy next month, what are some must-visit places?


Hi Flill, I think you're posting on the wrong thread in the forum, this thread is for everyone to note on the calendar when we're all off to WDW. This isn't a travel advice page for European travel. Your query isn't even Disney-related....


----------



## Sillystitch70

We havent been for 5 years so this will be our first trip back. Just planning but hoping to gonthe 19.9.20 for 13 nights for my 50th Birthday. 
Hoping for Beach /yacht club polynesian or back to our usual Wilderness lodge .


----------



## GwladysStreet

Got two trips planned for 2020 - 13 days off site in May, and then 7 days at the Yacht Club in September!


----------



## lbjb247

Going for my first ever wdw trip in September 2020 (21st-28th), staying at the Art of Animation. Flying from Dublin. Most looking forward to galaxy's edge, journey into imagination and country bear jamboree.


----------



## alanandline

lbjb247 said:


> Going for my first ever wdw trip in September 2020 (21st-28th), staying at the Art of Animation. Flying from Dublin. Most looking forward to galaxy's edge, journey into imagination and country bear jamboree.


While I loved the Country Bears a lot of people say how old and tired it now is. So I wouldn’t get your hopes up too high on that one.


----------



## Anna13

All up to date for the dates/resorts commented


----------



## LJCrozzo

Just booked up 8 nights at Coronado Springs Resort, 22nd May - 30th May 2020! Trip to celebrate turning the grand old age of 30!


----------



## Jonnyg49

November 6th for 2 weeks, staying at Art of Animation with my wife and 2 year old daughter


----------



## Charlievurt

Myself and my sister on our first WDW trip since 2017. May 18 - June 1st 2020 staying at Beach Club.


----------



## finchy3

We're off to Southern California 14th September for 21 nights, 16 of those staying at VGC.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Me and my partner are going to WDW from 01 to the 15 December this year! This will be our first trip as DVC members! We’ll be staying at Riviera Resort


----------

